# New Shop . . .



## DaveHawk (Mar 13, 2016)

We just moved into a new shop. 50x50
We added a 2nd level, 12 out from the back wall and both sides. Having a good storage area up and away from the working area is great. Also giving up separate rooms for stripping room, spray booth, finished holding area, main work area, hunting room , clean room for gilding and art conservation, office and a small kitchen and bathroom .area Plus double etched and painted the floor with acrylic epoxy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR (May 4, 2016)

Holy crap...that's some space!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 4, 2016)

Wow that is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (May 4, 2016)

I got to keep busy , 4 of us turn out the work. 
Strip man and sander,
Minor repair man, major repair man, 
Finisher, me lol

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

